# Building a demons portal



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Back in 2015 I posted a tutorial to do a devils gate. It’s basically another application of the hot coals prop that has been around for a while. I’ve used the basic idea to build a variety of props over the years. 

I just a new video of how to do a demons portal. It uses the hot coals technique to create a prop of a demon coming through a portal. I have one I did hanging on my wall in the basement and another suspended about 10 feet in the air between a couple of trees for my outdoor display.

Here are the directions for making one if anyone is interested.

Have a nice day,

Troll


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the step-by-step instructions. Very cool effect.


----------

